# Bios-Automatische Lüftersteuerung -Cpu



## RadioCity (5. Februar 2011)

*Bios-Automatische Lüftersteuerung -Cpu*

Hallo, 

Ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger wenn es um Pc-Hardware geht. In meinen Pc habe ich 3 Lüfter, und einen Prolimatech Megahalems-Cpu Kühler. 

Ich habe nur den Cpu-Lüfter an das Mainbaord angeschlossen weil ich denke das sonst das Mainboard nicht genung strom bekommt ? Die anderen beiden sind direkt an das Netzteil angeschlossen.

Mein Problem ist jetzt das der Cpu-Lüfter immer zu laut ist. Und dar die Cpu nie mehr als 37° wenn sie am Arbeiten ist,(idle +7° Raumtemeratur) stelle ich ihn mit Speedfan immer runter meist so 60%.
Die anderen 2 Lüfter sind leider auch nicht ganz leise sie waren schom im gehäuse drin.

Aber um auf den Cpu-Lüfter zurückzukommen, ich habe gesehn das ich das im Bios einstellen kann leider ist mir da nicht ganz klar, was ich genau da einstelle.

Edit:
Idle kann ich den Lüfter auch auf 25-35% setzen ohne das es ansteigt.


----------



## billythekitt (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bios-Automatische Lüftersteuerung -Cpu*

Du stellst CPU Smart Fan erst einmal auf Enable. Dann bekommst du zwei neue Optionen.

Einmal dann die Temperatur ab wann der Lüfter schneller werden soll.
Zweite ist für die Einstellung mit wieviel Prozent der Lüfter dreht bis er diese Temperatur in Option 1 erreicht.


----------

